# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  como reduzir nutrientes em sistemas grandes

## Alexandre Dax

:SbOk5: tenho estado a pensar sobre qual o melhor métdo/produtos para reduzir nutrientes. :yb665:  ????

isto porque num aqua pequeno podemos usar algum metodo próbiotico que não fica assim tão caro
mas...
num aquario a partir dos 800 litros os custos ficam cada x + proibitivos  :yb665:  e quanto maior o aquario maior o custo 

e estou apenas a pensar na redução dos nutriente  :Admirado: 

eu tenho este problema pois tenho 2 aquas 1 grande e 1 pequeno e neste momento não tenho disponibilidade financeira ehehhe para testar grandes produtos e as TPAs não fazem milagres (e tb custam ) 

QUEM ME AJUDA A ENUNCIAR TÉCNICAS PARA REDUÇÃO DE NUTRIENTES ????

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A minha sugestão:

Vodka + Prodibio
ou 
Vodka + MB7

Métodos baratos e eficazes. Mais barato é difícil de encontrares.

Mais info:

Dosing Vodka since the Beginning

Microbacter7/Vodka Dosing Guide

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A minha sugestão:
> 
> Vodka + Prodibio
> ou 
> Vodka + MB7
> 
> Métodos baratos e eficazes. Mais barato é difícil de encontrares.
> 
> Mais info:
> ...


+1  :SbOk2:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

existem tb os pellets q só se compram 1 x ...

mas não sei se chegam p grandes volumes de agua

----------


## Marco Madeira

Alexandre...

Quantos litros tem o aqua pequeno? Se for suficientemente pequeno não vejo nada melhor do que poucos peixes, escumação adequada e 20% de trocas de água semanal com água natural.

Funciona, bem mais barato que qualquer sistema e não andas a enfiar nada para dentro do aquário.

Para sistemas maiores é muito dificil devido ao volume de água das TPAs.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

o meu pequeno está do melhor q existe mas estou a usar as bactérias da brightwell + vodka

o problema está no grande que não me apetece andar a gastar mt dinheiro :yb665:  talvez tb vá para a solução de bacterias + vodka

mas eu questiono tb em relação aos aquas mesmo grandes... como é que se faz??? 
tpas a 2 ou 3 mil litros semanais é de morrer e andar a alimentar com bactérias de 30ml é só p rir eheheh

??????

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tópico interessante!!! Muito interessante! :SbOk: 

Ia abrir um sobre tema relacionado mas sendo assim aproveito este.
Basicamente o que eu ia pedir opinião é: O que fazer com o reactor de calcio que lá tenho novo e comprei há 3 anos atrás (quando praticamente só se usava reactor de cálcio) numa promoção, se agora já quase ninguém usa reactores e estes métodos probióticos estão em voga?

Isto é tudo novo para mim, mas se bem percebo o balling fica um pouco fora destes métodos de adição de fonte de carbono, certo? :Admirado:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Tópico interessante!!! Muito interessante!
> 
> Ia abrir um sobre tema relacionado mas sendo assim aproveito este.
> Basicamente o que eu ia pedir opinião é: O que fazer com o reactor de calcio que lá tenho novo e comprei há 3 anos atrás (quando praticamente só se usava reactor de cálcio) numa promoção, se agora já quase ninguém usa reactores e estes métodos probióticos estão em voga?
> 
> Isto é tudo novo para mim, mas se bem percebo o balling fica um pouco fora destes métodos de adição de fonte de carbono, certo?


hugo estás a misturar as coisas de preposito??? adicionar elementos é 1 coisa reduzir nutrientes é outra... certo?
estás a pensar usar o rector de calcio para fazer uma espécie de reactor de bactérias??? tipo reactor de zoolitos??
mesmo assim para sistemas grandes fico na duvida. 

quem tem experiência ou vonhece algum sistema mesmo mt grande ???
podem partin lhar SFF :yb663:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

Quais os melhores testes de mercado para phosphatos?

Obrigado.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> hugo estás a misturar as coisas de preposito??? adicionar elementos é 1 coisa reduzir nutrientes é outra... certo?
> estás a pensar usar o rector de calcio para fazer uma espécie de reactor de bactérias??? tipo reactor de zoolitos??
> mesmo assim para sistemas grandes fico na duvida. 
> 
> quem tem experiência ou vonhece algum sistema mesmo mt grande ???
> podem partin lhar SFF


Não estou a baralhar de propósito, estou a baralhar porque estou baralhado! :yb624: 

Se bem percebo temos 3 coisas diferentes mas complementares:

- Adição de elementos para controlar niveis de calcio, magnesio, etc...
- Adição de bacterias
- Adição de fontes de carbono

*Adição de Elementos*
- Balling
- Reactor de Calcio
- ?

*Adição de Bactérias*
- Zeovit
- Prodibio
- MB7
- Etc...

*Adição de Fontes de Carbono*
- Etanol/Vodka
- Açucar
- bio-fuel
- Alcool
- Etc...


É assim ou estou a fazer uma grande confusão?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> o meu pequeno está do melhor q existe mas estou a usar as bactérias da brightwell + vodka
> 
> o problema está no grande que não me apetece andar a gastar mt dinheiro talvez tb vá para a solução de bacterias + vodka
> 
> mas eu questiono tb em relação aos aquas mesmo grandes... como é que se faz??? 
> tpas a 2 ou 3 mil litros semanais é de morrer e andar a alimentar com bactérias de 30ml é só p rir eheheh
> 
> ??????


 :Olá: 
No exemplo que te coloco aqui, o sistema é de águas temperadas e tem organismos não fotossintéticos, e pelo menos por essas duas razões exige alimentação muito abundante com a consequência que daí advém, carga orgânica pesada. O Steve Weast usa um reactor de álcool da Deltec e assim doseia 50ml de vodka por dia aos 1600 litros de volume do sistema.

Já por várias vezes apresentei aqui o exemplo em causa...   




> A ser reactor, então o de alcool será mais indicado. O Steve Weast usa um desses reactores de álcool e como o sistema que mantém é de águas temperadas, adiciona cerca de 50ml de Vodka por dia ou não conseguiria ter valores de NO3 a 2ppm ou pouco mais do que isso.





> Yes...carbon dosing is a must-have in larger NPS systems. I first tried biopellets for its convenience of NO3 control (no dosing required).....but, after running 12 liters for over 8 months, the pellets failed to even slightly control the rise in NO3. I was having to do 50% water changes every two weeks to just stay under 20ppm. The cold water really affects the biopellets. I'm now running a denitrator that is automatically fed with vodka.....and now the tank stays under 2ppm all the time. 50ml per day is fed to the reactor.



Sistema Marinho 400g de água temperada (espécies do mar da Tasmânia grosso modo)


Steve Weast Home Page

The cold water reef tank of Steve Weast is Azoox with stealth water flow


Aqui tens um comparativo Sulphur Vs Alcohol Nitrate Filters

Portanto compreende-se que neste caso, o sistema do Steve Weast, a via adoptada foi a de dosear o álcool mas poderia ter sido o uso de um filtro de algas dimensionado para o sistema, e há mais possibilidades que podem ser usadas em separado ou combinadas, estuda por exemplo tema relacionados com tratamento de efluentes urbanos e industriais e podes também tirar ideias... Ficam as sugestões

Presentemente uso Vodka e esta semana comecei a adicionar bactérias. Posso dizer que decidi usar suspensões de bactérias porque não estava satisfeito ou inteiramente satisfeito só com o uso de vodka que cheguei a levar aos 30ml diários ... as doses são estabelecidas em função da carga, embora não se possa ainda ou seja complicado estabelecer a equação para calcular isso, mas vai-se doseando e apreciando os resultados.     

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas!
> 
> Quais os melhores testes de mercado para phosphatos?
> 
> Obrigado.


Em termos de relação qualidade/preço, para mim este é um dos melhores D-D Phosphate Test KIT - H2O+Something
Eu tenho o da Rowa, que é exactamente igual e estou contente. 

Nunca experimentei o Hanna Checker para fosfatos, mas também deve ser uma boa alternativa (e suportável em €€'s)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ia abrir um sobre tema relacionado mas sendo assim aproveito este.
> Basicamente o que eu ia pedir opinião é: O que fazer com o reactor de calcio que lá tenho novo e comprei há 3 anos atrás (quando praticamente só se usava reactor de cálcio) numa promoção, se agora já quase ninguém usa reactores e estes métodos probióticos estão em voga?


Se já tens um reactor de cálcio... Usa-o!!
E caso necessites de corrigir KH, Ca ou Mg, podes sempre comprar os produtos de Balling e fazer as correcções com uma calculadora. O teu sistema é demasiado grande para compensar o uso apenas de Balling. Eu no teu caso, optaria por Reactor de Cálcio, sem grandes dúvidas.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Não estou a baralhar de propósito, estou a baralhar porque estou baralhado!
> 
> Se bem percebo temos 3 coisas diferentes mas complementares:
> 
> - Adição de elementos para controlar niveis de calcio, magnesio, etc...
> - Adição de bacterias
> - Adição de fontes de carbono
> 
> *Adição de Elementos*
> ...



é +/- isso sendo que a adição de bactérias e a sua alimentação fazem parte do mesmo. neste caso chamado tratamento pró-biotico.
A red Sea tem agora uma gama de produtos novos que explicam mt bem esta relação entre o adicionar elementos quimicos ao aqua e a redução de nutrientes.
procura por: red sea care program (acho eu eheh) e vê os videos que estão muito bem feitos. acho até que já existe um tópico aqui com o RCP (red sea care program) todo esmiuçado...

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> No exemplo que te coloco aqui, o sistema é de águas temperadas e tem organismos não fotossintéticos, e pelo menos por essas duas razões exige alimentação muito abundante com a consequência que daí advém, carga orgânica pesada. O Steve Weast usa um reactor de álcool da Deltec e assim doseia 50ml de vodka por dia aos 1600 litros de volume do sistema.
> 
> Já por várias vezes apresentei aqui o exemplo em causa...   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


já tinha visto o teu post algures e gostei mt...
mas... por exempo no oceanário... acho que eles só usam TPAs e ozono ?? 
continuo na duvida de saber como é que eles reduzem os nutrientes ?? ou será que não reduzem pois só têm peixes ??

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> já tinha visto o teu post algures e gostei mt...
> mas... por exempo no oceanário... acho que eles só usam TPAs e ozono ?? 
> continuo na duvida de saber como é que eles reduzem os nutrientes ?? ou será que não reduzem pois só têm peixes ??


 :Olá: ....e até podiam usar outros métodos combinados ou independentes... podiam por exemplo usar reactores de peróxido de hidrogénio combinado com UV e/ou ozono, etc...  ... o que conta em si é o resultado, a abordagem em si vai depender essencialmente do sistema e respectiva carga orgânica, bem como o modo de vida e meios de quem o mantém...por exemplo eu nunca poderia seguir uma abordagem do tipo Zeovit, não tenho paciência, tempo, vontade para tal e o que quero e como quero manter não é compatível... . Escolhe a tua abordagem de entre as muitas possibilidades que cada vez mais se apresentam como possibilidade e isso só experimentando e determinando o que mais te convém, tens de escolher, experimentar, decidir.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Se já tens um reactor de cálcio... Usa-o!!
> E caso necessites de corrigir KH, Ca ou Mg, podes sempre comprar os produtos de Balling e fazer as correcções com uma calculadora. O teu sistema é demasiado grande para compensar o uso apenas de Balling. Eu no teu caso, optaria por Reactor de Cálcio, sem grandes dúvidas.


Achas? Mas o reactor de calcio também adiciona magnésio e o resto que estes sistemas adicionam?

E outra questão, o método de adicionar elementos não é independente da adição de fontes de carbono, certo?

Se tiver problemas com PO4 ou NO3, posso adicionar uma fonte de carbono com o reactor de calcio para ver se baixam estes valores, correcto?

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Achas? Mas o reactor de calcio também adiciona magnésio e o resto que estes sistemas adicionam?
> 
> E outra questão, o método de adicionar elementos não é independente da adição de fontes de carbono, certo?
> 
> Se tiver problemas com PO4 ou NO3, posso adicionar uma fonte de carbono com o reactor de calcio para ver se baixam estes valores, correcto?


são coisas diferentes, uma coisa é adicionar elementos outra é adicionar fontes de carbono.  :SbOk5: 
são coisas diferentes feitas de forma diferente

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu utilizo o BioOptim e o BioDigest da Prodibio como fonte de carbono e bacterias.....estou com bons resultados!

Tenho muita carga organica e o teste da Hanna para fosfatos dá 0,05 ppm!

já utilizei biopallets e não gostei tanto...talvez tenha metido logo uma grande quantidade de uma vez!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Isso para reduzir nitratos e fosfatos, certo?

E para controlo de calcio, magnésio e KH? reactor?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Não podes misturar as coisas....uma coisa são os poluentes (nitratos e fosfatos) outra é o calcio, magnésio e elementos traço!

Sim para o meu sistema utilizo reactor de cácio!!!A midia já traz magnésio!

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já vejo isso!  :yb624:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Boas!
> 
> Não podes misturar as coisas....uma coisa são os poluentes (nitratos e fosfatos) outra é o calcio, magnésio e elementos traço!
> 
> Sim para o meu sistema utilizo reactor de cácio!!!A midia já traz magnésio!
> 
> Cumps


 :SbOk: 
ISSO MESMO

----------


## Alexandre Dax

MAS... 
Voltando ao tópico...

e em grandes volumes de agua ?? 
vá lá existe ai tanta gente com aquarios grandes

Como é que TU baixas os teus nutrientes??

ou é segredo?? 
eu uso MB7 + vodka no nano 
Uso pellets no +/- grande (sem ggrandes resultados)

vá lá ...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

O meu sistema tem mais de 2000L, não sei se é considerado grande....mas já respondi em cima...utilizo produtos da prodibio!

Tb tenho reactor de fosfatos e de carvão!

Só dou comida viva(congelada ou n) dia sim dia não, os outros dias é granulado e folhas de Nori!

Faço mudas de aguas semanias de 200L onde aspiro a coluna seca e a sump onde descarrega a agua, que está sempre com detritos!

E básicamente é isto!

E ao contrario do que dizes as TPAs fazem milagres.....pois no periodo de férias experimentei fazer os 200L de TPA de 15 em 15 dias...mantedo tudo o resto igual, como referi em cima.....e cheguei a ter os fosfatos a 0,64ppm.....voltei a fazer todas as semanas e agora tenho a 0,05ppm....portanto o que posso concluir é que as tpas fazem deveras milagres e para exportar os fosfatos é o melhor sistema!

Se não fosse uma litragem tão grande até fazia 2 tpas por semana!

Cumps

cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pedro, e isso é coisa para ficar em quanto por muda?
Se bem percebi usas 2 capsulas de cada por muda é assim?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Ah e tenho o aquario bastante povoado e os peixes estão todos gordos e cheios de saude!

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Boas!
> 
> O meu sistema tem mais de 2000L, não sei se é considerado grande....mas já respondi em cima...utilizo produtos da prodibio!
> 
> Tb tenho reactor de fosfatos e de carvão!
> 
> Só dou comida viva(congelada ou n) dia sim dia não, os outros dias é granulado e folhas de Nori!
> 
> Faço mudas de aguas semanias de 200L onde aspiro a coluna seca e a sump onde descarrega a agua, que está sempre com detritos!
> ...


sim 2000 litros de agua eu considero um voluma grande  :SbOk:  o meu maior só tem 900

ok gostas de tpas... eu nem por isso... mas não vamos por ai, mas podemos partilhar experiências...

Eu quando faço uma tpa noto sempre que os vivos reagem quer peixes corais algas etc etc, e na maior parte das vezes não é para melhor. dai eu não gostar mt de grandes tpas.
quando faço tpas é sempre com um preposito e nunca unicamente p baixar valores, por exemplo faço para retirar detritos, para retirar alguma alga mais teimosa etc etc.

e tu para alem de baixar valores notas alguma coisa nos vivos? para melhor ou pior?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Pedro, e isso é coisa para ficar em quanto por muda?
> Se bem percebi usas 2 capsulas de cada por muda é assim?


Sim é isso, não é o aconselhado pela marca...mas em todos os prudutos que adiciono coloco menos de metade do aconselhado, o mesmo acontece com o A,B,C,M e N da Grotech.

Colocar mais ´não traria mais benificios e assim tb modero os custos!




> e tu para alem de baixar valores notas alguma coisa nos vivos? para melhor ou pior?


Noto para muito melhor....os LPS muito inchados (as Acans entao...) e os SPS com os polipos mais saidos....
Talvez seja da origem da agua de colecta!Onde a vais buscar?

Cumps

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Noto para muito melhor....os LPS muito inchados (as Acans entao...) e os SPS com os polipos mais saidos....
Talvez seja da origem da agua de colecta!Onde a vais buscar?

Cumps[/QUOTE]

temos visões mt diferentes mesmo eheheh não que alguma das partes esteja errada  :SbSourire: 
mas eu nunca coloquei agua sem ser feita por mim. 
não tens medo de introduzir uma doença maluca qq ??
onde vais buscar a tua ? e como a apanhas e trazes?

Assim torna-se + fácil de controlar os nutrientes pois tens um sistema que não é fechado (agua do mar = muitas variáveis)
não achas ???

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> temos visões mt diferentes mesmo eheheh não que alguma das partes esteja errada 
> mas eu nunca coloquei agua sem ser feita por mim. 
> não tens medo de introduzir uma doença maluca qq ??
> onde vais buscar a tua ? e como a apanhas e trazes?
> 
> Assim torna-se + fácil de controlar os nutrientes pois tens um sistema que não é fechado (agua do mar = muitas variáveis)
> não achas ???


A meu ver por muito bom que seja o sal utilizado e muito bons que sejam os aditivos de lementos traço, nunca consegues ter uma agua minimamente parecida com a natural!
Isto porque existem grandes quantidades de elementos com percentagens minimas que não existem testes para os detectar e são fundamentais na quimica da agua slagada....e ai não consegues lá chegar com a agua sintetica!!!

Depois há os custos em sal, agua de osmose....que não se justifica minimamente onde eu vivo!Eu coleto a agua em Sesimbra (estou a 20 km) e nunca tive problema nenhum, alias como mais 2 companheiros que aqui vivem e tÊm aquas com dimensoes parecidas com o meu, o Joaquim Galinhas e o Carlos Dias!

Doenças malucas...como o quê?Temos de ver que na natureza essas doenças malucas existem e os corais e peixes estão preparados para isso!!!

Não é por acaso que as 2 farms de corais em Portugal utilizam agua natural (Fragário do Norte e Maternidade do Coral)....

Agora com isto não te estou a dizer que estas errado....eu constato o que me acontece no aquario, mas tb não digo que nunca utilizarei agua sintetica, mas que a agua natural é boa é!

Tenho um atrelado com 20 garrafoes de 20L, trago 400L (as vezes ainda meto mais 100L no carro) em cada coleta, que armazeno num deposito de 1000L! 

Agora tb depende de onde coletas a agua...

Cumps

----------


## Alexandre Dax

já tiveste oportunidade de medir os parametros da agua de coleta???
são os ideais para os reef ?
há quanto tempo usas a agua do mar ? 
*achas que é isso que te estabiliza o sistema? inclusivie os nutrientes?*
sorry são muitas perguntas  :Coradoeolhos: 
mas eu tb em tempos equacionei esta hipotese  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu não medi mas já houve quem o fizesse, e apenas a salinidade é superior....eu faço pequenos ajustes para manter os 1024/1025, mas sei de quem não os faz e não tem problemas!
Neste sistema utilizo desde sempre, quase há 2 anos!no antigo só gastei um saco de sal, o resto foi sempre agua natural!

Eu acho que estabiliza e não são os testes ou os valores de parametros ideais, mas sim a reação dos seres vivos dentro do aqua, (que é muito boa) que fazem dizer que é um beneficio utilizar agua natural!

Esqueci de referir que utilizo uma bomba electrica de 750W ligada a um conversor de 1000W, que por sua vez liga à bateria do carro, como é obvio!

Deixo o carro ligado para não lixar a bateria e em menos de 10m tenho 400L!

----------


## Alexandre Dax

muito bom... assim está bem... :Palmas: 

E aqui está uma opcção para a redução de nutrientes (e não só)

*TPAs com agua natural*

parece me bem e com 2 anos de vida sem incidentes de maior acho que tem credibilidade.

obrigado pedro

----------


## Jorge Neves

> muito bom... assim está bem...
> 
> E aqui está uma opcção para a redução de nutrientes (e não só)
> 
> *TPAs com agua natural*
> 
> parece me bem e com 2 anos de vida sem incidentes de maior acho que tem credibilidade.
> 
> obrigado pedro


 :Olá:  Alexandre

Eu uso àgua natural só há 30 anos  :yb665: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Voltando a este tema!

Depois de ler mais sobre este método de adicionar vodka (parece ser a fonte de carbono mais usada e testada), fico com uma dúvida: É mesmo preciso usar também bactérias?

Usando o método de adição de vodka (que demora uns meses a acertar com a dosagem correcta), não deveriamos cosneguir manter a população de bacterias estável, sem necessidade de adicionar mais bacterias?

Ou de outra forma, porque é que as bactérias morrem? Porque se adicionamos mais bacterias é porque a sua população diminui, certo?!...  :yb620:

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Voltando a este tema!
> 
> Depois de ler mais sobre este método de adicionar vodka (parece ser a fonte de carbono mais usada e testada), fico com uma dúvida: É mesmo preciso usar também bactérias?
> 
> Usando o método de adição de vodka (que demora uns meses a acertar com a dosagem correcta), não deveriamos cosneguir manter a população de bacterias estável, sem necessidade de adicionar mais bacterias?
> 
> Ou de outra forma, porque é que as bactérias morrem? Porque se adicionamos mais bacterias é porque a sua população diminui, certo?!...


as bactérias estão sempre presentes, são dois os objectivos, primeiro fortalecer as bactérias desnitrificadoras e para isso é que adicionamos bactérias e variam os resultados de marca p marca pois variam tb o tipo de bactérias, e o segundo é aumentar a população de bactérias adicionando fontes decarbono quer sejam de marca, vodka, açucar, vinagre, etanol, etc etc

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Voltando a este tema!
> 
> Depois de ler mais sobre este método de adicionar vodka (parece ser a fonte de carbono mais usada e testada), fico com uma dúvida: É mesmo preciso usar também bactérias?
> 
> Usando o método de adição de vodka (que demora uns meses a acertar com a dosagem correcta), não deveriamos cosneguir manter a população de bacterias estável, sem necessidade de adicionar mais bacterias?
> 
> Ou de outra forma, porque é que as bactérias morrem? Porque se adicionamos mais bacterias é porque a sua população diminui, certo?!...


 :Olá:  Hugo

Penso que a queda e necessidade de reposição ou aumento de bactérias,terá a haver com o que os escumadores e filtros desnitrificadores retiram ao sistema...não tanto porque morram.Quando se fazem TPA'S,também aí muitas delas são retiradas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Ainda existe o problema das monoculturas.... se adicionares só uma vez as bactérias o que vai acontecer é que com o tempo haverá uma estripe que se adapta melhor ao teu sistema e terá tendência a dominar. Ao adicionares frequentemente e variando a marca vais ter várias estripes de bactérias, mais biodiversidade.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Ainda existe o problema das monoculturas.... se adicionares só uma vez as bactérias o que vai acontecer é que com o tempo haverá uma estripe que se adapta melhor ao teu sistema e terá tendência a dominar. Ao adicionares frequentemente e variando a marca vais ter várias estripes de bactérias, mais biodiversidade.


Sim mas isso é mais um mito que outra coisa, carece de prova...

1º não está provado que seja um problema haver só uma bactéria desde que ela faça o serviço,
2º é a lei natural da vida - os mais fortes prevalecem - por isso se houver, como há na natureza, concorrência por alimento (normalmente é esse o factor concorrencial) o mais forte irá "matar" o(s) outro(s).

Mas a dúvida é mesmo esta: porquê/para quê adicionar mais bacterias? A ideia deveria ser, dosear alimento na quantidade suficiente para alimentar a população existente de bacterias e manter essa população na medida de a própria população se reproduzir para culmatar as que morrem...

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Sim mas isso é mais um mito que outra coisa, carece de prova...
> 
> 1º não está provado que seja um problema haver só uma bactéria desde que ela faça o serviço,
> 2º é a lei natural da vida - os mais fortes prevalecem - por isso se houver, como há na natureza, concorrência por alimento (normalmente é esse o factor concorrencial) o mais forte irá "matar" o(s) outro(s).
> 
> Mas a dúvida é mesmo esta: porquê/para quê adicionar mais bacterias? A ideia deveria ser, dosear alimento na quantidade suficiente para alimentar a população existente de bacterias e manter essa população na medida de a própria população se reproduzir para culmatar as que morrem...


Para quê? 
porque mesmo que ainda nenhum cientista tenha provado (pelo menos que eu tenha visto e se conhecerem algum texto gostaria de o ler  :Smile:  ) as bactérias desnitrificantes não são todas iguais, pois os resultados variam consuante as marcas.

EM ultima análise e por falta de rigor ciêntifico podemos dizer que basta alimentá-las para eles se manterem. 

NA PRÁCTICA ao adicionares bactérias tens muito melhores resultados do que apenas a alimentares as mesmas. ainda há bem pouco tempo constatei isto mesmo no meu aqua, pois estava a tratar apenas com vodka e quando passei a introduzir MB7 consegui os resultados pretendidos em metade do tempo de quando não usava bactérias.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Na minha opinião temos de pensar nas bactérias como pensamos na equipa de limpeza e peixes úteis do sistema.... eles ajudam a controlar algas e pragas e não existe um que faça tudo ao mesmo tempo. Por isto a biodiversidade é boa. 
Além do mais o sistema pode mudar, uma determinada estirpe que até fazia bem o seu papel pode deixar de o fazer noutra ocasião. 
Pelo menos creio que o sistema tem de ter a capacidade de se adaptar a novas situações.

Um destes dias o Pedro Nuno Ferreira disse-me algo parecido com isto: "... tal como os peixes e restantes habitantes do aquário as bactérias também necessitam de alimento e devem ser alimentadas regularmente..."

Se bem tratadas (tal como dizes) elas irão reproduzir-se, só vejo a adição de novas bactérias na base de refrescar as estripes existentes.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

O Jorge Neves deu a resposta mais correcta e ninguém ligou.  :Smile: 

A introdução de uma fonte de carbono no aquário faz aumentar em grande parte o bactério-plâncton, certamente bactérias nitrificantes também, mas não tanto as desnitrificantes, pois estas necessitam de espaço com condições de as manter, tais como o interior de uma rocha e/ou uma DSB...em suma zonas anaeróbicas, e esse espaço é cada vez mais limitado nos aquários modernos. 
O bactério-plâncton consome a falada formula N+P+C. Este tipo de plâncton servirá de alimento a corais, mas também morre...Para que tudo funcione como é objectivo é necessário exportar, e aí entra as TPA e a forte escumação! É bem notado o aumento de matéria que o escumador retira quando a utilização de uma fonte de carbono.

----------

